# Immigrating to canada



## caleb5818 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am a 21 year old cook in the US. I have no certifications in my field yet. I really want to move to canada but I have no idea where to start. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can only immigrate to Canada if you have pre-arranged employment providing the Canadian Government gives its approval to the employer.


----------



## caleb5818 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------

